# Fantasy TDF!



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Over at Velogames.com


League Name:	RBR Tour Challenge
League Code: 30223741


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm in with Team Banco Santander!


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

What's the likelihood that this time around the operator will update the site daily? I eventually lost interest in the Giro because the updates were so infrequent.


----------



## masfish1967 (Mar 3, 2010)

In - Viva Le Brizilian Beavers


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

******* Riders are in...I seem to be a bit Garmin heavy.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Dougies Dashers are on board


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

foreverdoped is in.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

*Honestly...*

I still do not understand how fantasy football, cycling, etc works...


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

i'm in! This One's for Kim Chiu


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Manchester Mudcats are in.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

ragweed said:


> What's the likelihood that this time around the operator will update the site daily? I eventually lost interest in the Giro because the updates were so infrequent.


Fair question, and I would think the likelihood is low. Still, he runs a good game, the price is right, and he can't be making any money at it, so I try to temper my expectations.

I have noticed that my need for daily updates wanes as I drop down the rankings.


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm in. North Wales Sharks. Not sure I like this version of my team, but its a good first shot.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's how I spent my 100 points:

Team Velo Tempe

Rider Selection

Rider Pro Team Credit Cost
Andy SCHLECK SAX 22 
Frank SCHLECK SAX 14 
Roman KREUZIGER LIQ 14 
Damiano CUNEGO LAM 12 
Thor HUSHOVD CTT 18 
David MILLAR GAR 6 
George HINCAPIE BMC 6 
David ZABRISKIE GAR 4 
Chris HORNER RSH  4  
100


----------



## myk (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm in

Team Knucklehead


Myk


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

In as Eurotrash. 

Picking this was harder than the Giro, a lot thicker field talent-wise. I decided to go without Contador just because he cost so much. Should be an interesting one.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm in as RedLizard - picks subject to change.

I chose not to pick Contador or Cavendish...just because I could.  

Lance ARMSTRONG RSH 18 
Frank SCHLECK SAX 14 
Roman KREUZIGER LIQ 14 
Janez BRAJKOVIC RSH 8 
Tyler FARRAR GAR 16 
Edvald BOASSON HAGEN SKY 8 
George HINCAPIE BMC 6 
Andreï GRIVKO AST 6 
Fabian CANCELLARA SAX 10 
100


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

In, team Tourmalet. Very tough decisions.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

In,,, Team Tight Spandex


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Should be fun. I am in as team Scribble


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Should be fun. I am in as team Scribble


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

carbonLORD said:


> I still do not understand how fantasy football, cycling, etc works...


Go to Velogames website - it's really easy.
Log in and read the instructions - you have a budget of 100 points - each rider costs a certain amount of points - pick your riders and submit - you will receive a prompt to change your choices if you are over budget.

Once you have named your team and it is accepted, go to the bottom of our page and join our mini-league (write down our league number from the first post on this thread) and you are in.

Then log in to Velogames every day or so to check where your team is in our league as well as the big picture. It's fun to see how it all shakes loose.

Good.luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Sojourneyman said:


> In as Eurotrash.
> 
> Picking this was harder than the Giro, a lot thicker field talent-wise. I decided to go without Contador just because he cost so much. Should be an interesting one.


You might as well, as Conti will crash during cobblestone stage 3 and will be forced to abandon. At least that's what I saw in my dreams last night.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

another place for a similar fantasy game is here:

http://nrtoone.com/fantasy/cycling/


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm in. Hup Hup. Here's how I spent my 100;
Alberto CONTADOR	AST	28	
Michael ROGERS	COL	8	
Roman KREUZIGER	LIQ	14	
Egoi MARTINEZ	EUS	6	
Tyler FARRAR	GAR	16	
David ZABRISKIE	GAR	4	
Tony MARTIN	COL	6	
Fabian CANCELLARA	SAX	10	
Robert HUNTER	GAR	8
Made a change. Ryder HESJEDAL in place of Robbie Hunter.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm counting on my mid-level picks to do well in le Tour, and I decided not to go too sprint heavy

Lance ARMSTRONG	RSH	18	
Frank SCHLECK	SAX	14	
Samuel SÁNCHEZ	EUS	14	
Roman KREUZIGER	LIQ	14	
Tyler FARRAR	GAR	16	
Tony MARTIN	COL	6	
Jurgen VAN DEN BROECK	OME	4	
Steve MORABITO	BMC	4	
Joaquim RODRIGUEZ	KAT	10


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

My picks are similar to KRAMs.

Alberto CONTADOR	AST	28	
Michael ROGERS	COL	8	
Egoi MARTINEZ	EUS	6	
Robert GESINK	RAB	12	
Gerald CIOLEK	MRM	12	
Fabian CANCELLARA	SAX	10	
Tony MARTIN	COL	6	
Christophe LE MEVEL	FDJ	6	
Vladimir KARPETS	KAT	8

Kind of wish I could edit my team--not sure Egoi is a good pick and had 4pts left.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm in...though I'll get my butt kicked :blush2: 

My team:

Denis MENCHOV RAB 16 
Lance ARMSTRONG RSH 18 
Robert GESINK RAB 12 
Juan Manuel GARATE RAB 8 
Tyler FARRAR GAR 16 
David MILLAR GAR 6 
George HINCAPIE BMC 6 
Tony MARTIN COL 6 
Christian VANDEVELDE GAR 12


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

*Team Cadence 210*

I'm in with:

Christian VANDEVELDE	GAR	12	
Lance ARMSTRONG RSH	18	
Robert GESINK RAB	12	
Egoi MARTINEZ EUS	6	
Mark CAVENDISH COL	20	
Fabian CANCELLARA	SAX	10	
Tony MARTIN COL	6	
Anthony ROUX FDJ	2	
Roman KREUZIGER LIQ	14

I would have taken Farrar over Cavendish, but I couldn't find anywhere I'd rather spend the four point difference.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Team #2; OMGWTF
Ivan BASSO	LIQ	16	
Michael ROGERS	COL	8	
Samuel SÁNCHEZ	EUS	14	
Roman KREUZIGER	LIQ	14	
Mark CAVENDISH	COL	20	
Tony MARTIN	COL	6	
David MILLAR	GAR	6	
Fabian CANCELLARA	SAX	10	
Alessandro BALLAN	BMC	6


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

It's hard to believe anyone wouldn't pick Tony Martin at 6pts.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Picked him. 2x. Steal.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Two most undervalued riders: Tony Martin (6), Jurgen van den Broeck (4). 

Michael Rogers is also a good deal at 8.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

how long does it usually take for them to update the points


----------



## myk (Jul 4, 2008)

Points are up. I'm 25th out of 35 so far in our league anyway.


Mike


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

I'll probably feel like an idiot once someone explains, but how do I see how I'm doing in our league?

I can see my team's results, but I don't see a link anywhere to see the league. I know I joined the league, because I was able to see 20-25 teams that had already joined after I entered the league code. Since then, I haven't been able to find a way to get back to the league.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

MarvinK said:


> It's hard to believe anyone wouldn't pick Tony Martin at 6pts.


Sorry didnt post my lineup. I have Tony M. Team Tourmalet

Alberto CONTADOR AST	28	76
Christian VANDEVELDE	GAR	12	0
Roman KREUZIGER LIQ	14	2
Robert GESINK RAB	12	0
Tyler FARRAR GAR	16	53
Lars BOOM RAB	4	0
Juan Antonio FLECHA	SKY	6	0
Tony MARTIN COL	6	148
Maxime BOUET A2R	2	0


----------



## myk (Jul 4, 2008)

redlizard said:


> I'll probably feel like an idiot once someone explains, but how do I see how I'm doing in our league?
> 
> I can see my team's results, but I don't see a link anywhere to see the league. I know I joined the league, because I was able to see 20-25 teams that had already joined after I entered the league code. Since then, I haven't been able to find a way to get back to the league.



Look at your team roster, at the bottom of the page under"mini league manger", you'll see a link the says "spot: 1 rbr team challenge" Click on that link..


Mike


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

myk said:


> Look at your team roster, at the bottom of the page under"mini league manger", you'll see a link the says "spot: 1 rbr team challenge" Click on that link..
> 
> 
> Mike


Somehow it lost me, because my spot 1 was still showing "join team". I went ahead and rejoined and am now in 10th place, the highest ranked team w/o Tony Martin on it. I originally had Martin, but replaced him with Hincapie, figuring he'll be pulling hard for Cadel, who I hope will be stronger than Rogers. Doh!


----------



## athletic91 (May 28, 2009)

my team in the lead Wheelsuckers

Alberto CONTADOR AST 28 76 
Lance ARMSTRONG RSH 18 101 
Matthew LLOYD OME 6 0 
Janez BRAJKOVIC RSH 8 31 
Mark CAVENDISH COL 20 0 
Fabian CANCELLARA SAX 10 185 
Daniel LLOYD CTT 2 0 
Steve CUMMINGS SKY 2 0 
Tony MARTIN COL 6 148 
541


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

redlizard said:


> Somehow it lost me, because my spot 1 was still showing "join team". I went ahead and rejoined and am now in 10th place, the highest ranked team w/o Tony Martin on it. I originally had Martin, but replaced him with Hincapie, figuring he'll be pulling hard for Cadel, who I hope will be stronger than Rogers. Doh!


I'm the next to lowest ranked team with Tony Martin. That takes some doing.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

athletic91 said:


> my team in the lead Wheelsuckers
> 
> Alberto CONTADOR AST 28 76
> Lance ARMSTRONG RSH 18 101
> ...


Just joined with Mmmm Donuts. Sorry to edge you out of the lead there. Well, not that sorry.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

cotocalicyclist said:


> Michael Rogers is also a good deal at 8.


Got him, too.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

So far, I'm not impressed by this site. It's been doing site maintenance all damn day long...


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

frpax said:


> So far, I'm not impressed by this site. It's been doing site maintenance all damn day long...


Considering it's free, it's a good deal.

Be patient.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

redlizard said:


> I'm in as RedLizard - picks subject to change.
> 
> I chose not to pick Contador or Cavendish...just because I could.
> 
> ...


A life, go and get one. Turn off the computer and go outside and play.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

cmdrpiffle said:


> A life, go and get one. Turn off the computer and go outside and play.


Will do. Anything you want me to tell your mama before I head out? :ciappa: 

.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

redlizard said:


> Will do. Anything you want me to tell your mama before I head out? :ciappa:
> 
> .


So that's where she's been ! Make sure she's home at a decent hour...:thumbsup:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Sh!t.

Vande Velde has abandoned.

I KNEW he was a waste of points...


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Thor was not very popular amongs the RBR crowd. TeamEverybodyCheats looking pretty strong right now.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Argh. And I realized I had Farrar on my squad too. Ugh.


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

WooHoo, up to third and in front of a big pack of closely packed teams... I've got 4 guys who've scored me no points yet.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Big turnaround thanks to Cav resurfacing and Andy pumping up the volume!

I'm so close to the podium I just can't stand it!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

1st Place in our RBR Fantasy League! What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## kggb (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm 4th at the moment, a huge climb from around 30'th before the alps  
and I'm hoping to keep climbing the ranks ut:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Holding on to my RBR Fantasy Yellow Jersey for dear life, but just like in the real race, the hounds are on my heels!
(Big Picture: 316th Place)


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

I think I can win if Thor claims the green and the yellow jersey.


----------

